# Anyone used 'Calmax' before?



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

I mentioned to the vets today about using some diazapam (sp?) on diesel, stacey is coming to stay with Aleu next month and though we managed last time, I would like something to take the edge off so that hopefully they could become friends this time (we got halfway there but she was very wary of him, which slowed things down)

They will obviously be seperated at all times, except walks and if they are heavily supervised while he is muzzled

The vet has suggested calmax, apparently it is safer & easier to get right than things like diazapam. Apparently it increases the seritonin levels in the brain so dogs feel calmer and happier

Does anyone have any experience of this? how well does it work?

Im not expecting miracles, i literally just want something that will make him a little more chillaxed!


----------



## Zoojie (Aug 4, 2011)

If you mean Calmex then yes!

I use it with Loki, been on it for about 2 weeks and it has helped quite a bit. They reccomend 2 tabs twice a day for Loki, but we halved the dose as he is small for his breed and as they're expensive it seemed worth it.

Not perfect of course, but has reduced the size of his comfort bubble so can get vaguely closer to things that set him off - but I wouldn't push it anyway. It's a handy training aid - not a solution  

If you want to talk to someone having dog aggression issues pm me I'd be happy to go over methods and everything with you  including calmex etc. Compare notes do to speak!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Zoojie said:


> If you mean Calmex then yes!
> 
> I use it with Loki, been on it for about 2 weeks and it has helped quite a bit. They reccomend 2 tabs twice a day for Loki, but we halved the dose as he is small for his breed and as they're expensive it seemed worth it.
> 
> ...


thats probably it! They've recommended 2 for Diesel, as he is a pretty severe case  im thinking that combined with the scullcap and valerian tabs might just make him docile enough that by the end of her stay he might actually accept her!


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Yep I've used it on Clover for traveling. To be honest it didn't really help. The diazapam works better on her


----------



## Zoojie (Aug 4, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> thats probably it! They've recommended 2 for Diesel, as he is a pretty severe case  im thinking that combined with the scullcap and valerian tabs might just make him docile enough that by the end of her stay he might actually accept her!


Yeah I'd go with what the vet says having read a few of your threads  Loki has a bad reaction to dogs but they do make a difference with us - but this is in conjunction with a few other things too (diet change etc.) so might work used with everything else you're trying!


----------



## Quinn25 (Nov 28, 2011)

My sister uses them with her foster dog ... don't know much more than that but I know they've helped with his general demeanour & SA. Can find out more tho if you want me to?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

i have used them.

tbh they work better for them confronting their fear as opposed to calming down. alfie has one when he goes to the vets and the differnece is he doesnt cry as much as usual but he isn't docile and he still gets over excited if someone gives him a fuss or something. our vet described it as they remove the barrier of fear. if thats any help to you

i understand their worries with prolonged use of diazipam though.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

From an article by Dr Nicholas Dodman (re kava kava the main active ingredient in this product)

The Polynesian herb kava kava (Piper methysticum) is a musculoskeletal relaxant that helps people and dogs cope with stress and distractions.

Because it prevents the muscle contractions that produce body postures characteristic of panic and hysteria, kava may prevent thunder phobia by maintaining a relaxed physiology, and it helps dogs respond to massage and other manipulations that realign the body.

In very large amounts, kava interferes with coordination and produces symptoms similar to alcohol intoxication; in humans, frequent overdoses produce an unsightly skin rash. Liquid extracts work faster than capsules or tablets, but both work well for most dogs. Follow label directions, giving giant breeds the amount recommended for humans; divide the recommended dose in half for dogs weighing 60 pounds, by four for 30 pounds, and by eight for 15 pounds. The dose can be repeated if necessary (dogs with a fast metabolism may need more and, as noted, so can dogs with extreme fear), or kava can be combined or alternated with valerian, skullcap, or other relaxing herbs.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks guys, i think we'll definately try them, vet recommended we try them for a few days now so we can see if theres any difference at all 

Great to know they can be safely used with skullcap & valerian


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Can't offer input on Calmex as I haven't used or even heard of it, but I'm the lucky owner of a dog that wasn't remotely calmed by Skullcap and Valerian.
What's really worked for Breeze is Adaptil, we've been using the spray version (cheapest way of buying it, will be getting her the collars for firework/shooting season) on a bandana and in her bed for walks and storms. I didn't notice any improvement with S+V but Adaptil works better than that and the Thundershirt combined - really recommend it.

Might ask the vet about Calmex if she's completely petrified this winter.


----------



## Duncan Child (Nov 1, 2018)

I cant believe im the first to be writing a bad review on these... but Last night ive gave my chowchow these monstrosities!!! 

Never again!!!....

One of the worst experiences of my life!! i honestly thought he was going to die! And i think so did he. Falling over everywhere, looked really scared, slow heart rate, uncotrollable bladder, drooling, ears down, panting heavy; completely disoriented...

This wasnt the first time hed had these pills though... the pills were/are in date, and followed the dosage to the correct guidelines(and only when the fireworks were going on). In the end we took him to the vets, and the charged us £30 to tell us to take him to the animal hospital immediately in worsley. We were seen After a 2hour wait, to be told they think its the tablets but its too late as its already in his bloodstream by this point(atleast 3hours later). That cost us £120 and the whole night of making sure he was still with us before even considering going to bed! 5am i stayed up till, just to be sure!! Was easily 12straight hours of panic and fear.

So unless you want to risk all the above;£150 just to be told they cant do anything to help you, 12hours of fear and worry your dog is going to die from all these side effects; dont give these any animal ever!! 

go to your vet and ask for a prescription of diazepam(i know right!? Crazy, valium works on dogs apparently, but im not doing it!). Rather a scared dog from a few fireworks than a dead dog from you giving it tablets you dont know are going to work... 

honestly never again.


----------

